
Overpopulation and Climate Change - jelliclesfarm
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/overpopulation-climate-change-bob-leonard
======
drallison
Population and migration are free variables in forecasting the impact of
Climate Change. Fewer people is good; more people is bad. But the details are
confused by the hysteresis both in human reproduction and in the warming
caused by per capita emissions.

